# what kind of rare audi itmes are there?



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

this has been in every other forum and this forum would be the one to interest me the most considering i knew almost all the other ones and i don't for Audi's
post em up or just give your input


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

Do you mean items? I don't know if this would qualify but I have a set of factroy headphones that plug into the rear parcel shelf of my 5KTQ. New still in the box.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (audinut!$)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

How about an ECU for a KW engine?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*

25 valve motor







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

yeah i mean interior peices say like...a foha or votex panel kit is to a mk2 as a _____ is to an audi... particularly 4000/5000/80/90/100/200
and i dont mean as a whole car like a UR


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

Any of the styling kits for the typ85 cars are p[retty arare...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

How about that rare front spoiler that came on some CGT's???
And Sport seats, and steering wheels that came in a few urq's


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*

i have a set of Kamei bumper skins for my 90


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (SLAB)*

more more and pics!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

Dosen't a regular here have that rare CGT front spoiler on his CGT?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*

Jason Lyons has the full Kamei body kit on his CGT MC. Occasionally, Treser bumpers and body kits show up on ebay.de but trust me, shipping them here is a hassle and pricey to boot! Good luck finding a sellwe who will ship here. Many won't even ship within Germany. Expect a cost of around $250-$300 for a single bumper, unless you have the connections


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

Factory, Hella or Treser black tail lights is kinda rare on US-spec Audis!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

Yeah, no kidding. Oh Per, when you goona hook me up with Euro Tails for my baby?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

didn't Calloway make a turbo kit for the 4000 series car??


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

Yes, they did.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (yumyjagermiester)*








good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Oh Per, when you goona hook me up with Euro Tails for my baby?









You tell me? Seriously, it's just boiled down to me forgetting this.


----------



## brenshlus (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

Not really "rare" but definately obscure is the RS4 grill for 96-01 A4/S4. (Audi part#8D0853651T 1L1) For some reason Audi has never promoted it in the US.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (brenshlus)*

Audi has never promoted the RS4 grille here in Europe either, nor any promo for the RS2 grille. It is just an item that has been spread by reputation among enthusiasts.


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

Mmmmm,....rare items. They're like crack for niche enthusiasts.
CRACK I tell you!!!!


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Meaney)*

Dont forget the OE front spoiler for the 4kq. those are pretty rare (and yes I want one!)


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Jason Lyons has the full Kamei body kit on his CGT MC. Occasionally, Treser bumpers and body kits show up on ebay.de but trust me, shipping them here is a hassle and pricey to boot! Good luck finding a sellwe who will ship here. Many won't even ship within Germany. Expect a cost of around $250-$300 for a single bumper, unless you have the connections









Yeah I was lucky to find the kit I have on E-bay 3 years back. Fortunately it was owned by a employee (at the time) of BLAU so shipping wasn't a huge hassle as it was already in the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've only seen the front spoiler & side skirts for sale (on seperate occasions, from 2 different people) since on E-bay.de . Never have seen the rear spoiler since. 
J.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*

I have a BBS front chin spoiler that I got on German Ebay. The only other person in the US I am aware of who has one is Ti Kan. http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/auti1/auti1.html
The sideskirts on his car are straight up '85-'87 4000quattro.
I also have one of the Kamei front chin spoilers that is new old stock.
Zender made body kit pieces front, rear and sideskirts as well as trunk spoiler.
The Sport Quattro had a different dash with three VDO guages and Recaro front seats.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_How about an ECU for a KW engine?









I didn't notice that until right now! Why and how do you have one?


----------



## kwattro koupe (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (yumyjagermiester)*

84cgtturbo was your car in European Car a couple months ago?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (kwattro koupe)*

yep


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (kwattro koupe)*

Yeah it was. 
J.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (audinut!$)*

a rare Audi item.... an older Audi without a vacuum leak somewhere


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
Yeah I was lucky to find the kit I have on E-bay 3 years back. Fortunately it was owned by a employee (at the time) of BLAU so shipping wasn't a huge hassle as it was already in the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've only seen the front spoiler & side skirts for sale (on seperate occasions, from 2 different people) since on E-bay.de . Never have seen the rear spoiler since. 
J. 











hot diggity dog!


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*









Im told that the smoked portion between my tail lights is rare....I dont know i have ever seen another on in the states.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nerdhotrod)*

That rear center is a Sweedish part. They got the nice smoked part like the other Europeans but they have license plates the size of the USA plates...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

Not Swedish, Dave, but Swiss! Or Japanese...
Sweden has the standardized European plate size, while Switzerland has plates more similar to the US size.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (DubinBuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubinBuffalo* »_a rare Audi item.... an older Audi without a vacuum leak somewhere























I dont understand what you're talking 'bout, what vacuum leaks?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_








Im told that the smoked portion between my tail lights is rare....I dont know i have ever seen another on in the states.

My brother & I got in on a group buy on the same tail lights about a year ago give or take. So that makes at least 3 sets I am now aware of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*

Anyone else ever seen a set of Treser Typ89 Coupe taillights in the states? Or am I the only one? (that would be cool)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*

Soon to be 4...RIGHT PER?!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

How about the ULTRA-RARE gauge pod extension for the late model URQ/CGT/4K dash? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*

I think that piece is ultra-rare because its a Sport Quattro part. Also ABT made a gauge pod for the typ85 long long ago


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (billzcat1)*

The ABT gauge pod (for the early style dash), while rare, is still easier to get than the one above. 
J.


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
My brother & I got in on a group buy on the same tail lights about a year ago give or take. So that makes at least 3 sets I am now aware of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.









does yours say quatto in the center and have a rear fog on the left side of the center section??


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nerdhotrod)*

It would just say "COUPE", I had Coupe GT at one time. (they are not quattro)


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_It would just say "COUPE", I had Coupe GT at one time. (they are not quattro)

I know they are not quattro







....but my smoked center section says quattro, wanted to see if thats what his says as well


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nerdhotrod)*

this:








but only because they were just made and in a some what limited production


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

A guy in my area (Ben Nesbitt) just had a run of those made. Tried to get me to buy one but I told him I was staying B3


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_How about the ULTRA-RARE gauge pod extension for the late model URQ/CGT/4K dash? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J. 



_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_I think that piece is ultra-rare because its a Sport Quattro part. Also ABT made a gauge pod for the typ85 long long ago

It is not a Sport quattro part; the Sq has a totally unique (and very nice, might I add) dashboard not found in any other Audi.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Soon to be 4...RIGHT PER?!









Absolutely!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nerdhotrod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nerdhotrod* »_I know they are not quattro







....but my smoked center section says quattro, wanted to see if thats what his says as well

Are you 100%, no 110%, sure that it says "quattro" in the middle? I have never seen this, I was under the impression that they all say Coupe. Even my friend's totally original 1985 Sport quattro (car #127) says Coupe just like my Cq.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

I've never seen a urq with _quattro_ on the rear section before.
That would in fact be very rare.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
I didn't notice that until right now! Why and how do you have one?

Sorry, don't have one, but thought it would be a good canidate for the list.
I can get one if you need one.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_How about the ULTRA-RARE gauge pod extension for the late model URQ/CGT/4K dash? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J. 










From what I was told by Ken Bennett of 2Bennett Audimotive when I saw the extension pod at their shop, it was part of a rare police package (much like the ABT version was part of a taxi package). 
J. 
P.S. My center section of my tail lights say "COUPE" on them.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1294261


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

ummm
OMG


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

thats what I said


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1294261









Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Second one I've seen actually. My friend has an ABT equipped '83 URQ in San Jose. It even has a small sticker in the rear driver side window (presumably for German TUV) identifying it as an ABT car! Very cool indeed.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (84cgtturbo)*

Lets not forget those little sun visor clips (that are almost always broken) for the Coupe GT.
Also, an uncracked 84- dash (cgt or 4k)























Also, clean intact 1985 factory paint on any Audi.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nodq)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_
Also, an uncracked 84- dash (cgt or 4k)

Never seen a cracked one....


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_Also, clean intact 1985 factory paint on any Audi.









Actually bro, it's just the grey color like your CGT & my 4K that is the problem. I've never seen one in that color that did not suffer form clear coat failure.
That's about the time they took the lead out of the paint. Not many cars of that vintage in general had long lasting paint jobs due to that. 
J.


----------



## DenverDude80231 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

Ok, so you hard core audi guys will think I am a wimp for saying anything here, but, the damn wheels on the 97 (+/-?) Cabrios are rare, I have those 6 spoke OEM wheels and I need to replace 2 with curb scratches and I cant find them.
James in Denver 
97 Audi Cabrio
99 BMW R11R


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (DenverDude80231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverDude80231* »_Ok, so you hard core audi guys will think I am a wimp for saying anything here,

Au contraire, my friend, I think you are very brave for opening your mouth in our company!

Just kidding!








Nothing wimpy going on here, but are those wheels really that hard to find? Or is it that you havent gotten the right contacts yet? Listen, why dont you create a new thread here, asking for info on where you can find replacement rims, or even links to places that will refurbish your wheels. Hopefully us "hardcore" guys will help you out


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (DenverDude80231)*

Indeed those wheels ARE rare. I had a set on my Coupe Quattro until I converted to 5-lug and didn't need them anymore.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (billzcat1)*

6-spoke? I thought cabrio wheels were 5-spoke and looked almost the same as UrS4 rims but smaller and in 4x108? Like these:








Anyway, Captial wheel carries takes off wheels for Audis...and they seem to have EVERY wheel Audi ever put on their cars... http://www.capitalwheels.com


_Modified by duandcc at 8:50 AM 3-25-2004_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

It's no doubt that those are rare, the guys that Dave linked to didnt even have them!
Here's the wheel in question, on an Audi that's rare in itself, the 80 Competition. It has a 2.0-16V and quattro....


----------



## DenverDude80231 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

Yep, those are my wheels alright. I dont feel too bad now for saying they are rare.
Here they are on my car:








Since they are rare (and someone mentioned maybe getting the curb marks corrected), do any of you know a good wheel shop that could buff out or otherwise restore the curb scratches from my wheels? Located in or near Denver would be great.
James in Denver
97 Audi Cab
99 BMW R11R


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

awesome PerL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

And since I've got a few pics, I'm going to post them too.
My car 4.5 years ago







]
Something a lot closer to what my car looks like now (only I don't have the wheels anymore)








And how they look on a 4kq


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (nodq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nodq* »_Lets not forget those little sun visor clips (that are almost always broken) for the Coupe GT.
Also, an uncracked 84- dash (cgt or 4k)










I sold an uncracked '84 dash last year







.
Then I bought another '84 that needed a dash


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (DenverDude80231)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverDude80231* »_









Nice Cabby, DenverDude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used to drive this one myself, a couple years ago.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (PerL)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...04353


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (snowj7)*

Sorry, a "rare item" post doesn't give you an excuse to post something you are trying to sell http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif especially when the item you are selling is not rare.


----------



## DenverDude80231 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (billzcat1)*

Yeah, and I got my hopes up someone had those wheels for sale :-(.
James in Denver
97 Audi Cab
99 BMW R11R


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (billzcat1)*

I wasn't selling anything, I already have a set and went through some grief to get them, so I figured I would help anyone out that was looking for them.... so thanks for jumping to conclusions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (snowj7)*

okok simmmah donnnn nahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (glibobbo21)*

I have a rare set of hub caps that fit the ronal r8's for the US model urqs.
They are collecting dust in the basement.......will be worth millions someday!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*

Did you know that the radiator ducting panels for a typ85 5-cylinder are made from UnObtanium...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

how bout a set of near perfect brown Votex audi floor mats? cause i have a set


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Bogner_16V)*

llyods mats that say 'quattro'


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (MFZERO)*

Ok Gentlemen I present the rarest of the rare:
Both, I repeat, both of my cars have everything on them working correctly at the moment! Call Guiness, I have a new record!
J. 
P.s. Yeah they may be working right right now, but I blew my paycheck this month making that occur!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Did you know that the radiator ducting panels for a typ85 5-cylinder are made from UnObtanium...









You can still order these through the stealership.If you need the part #'s please let me know.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_You can still order these through the stealership.If you need the part #'s please let me know.

REALLY? My dealer told me LNA for the bottom & sides. They said the ohly part still available is the top. But, YES, I'd LOVE to get all the proper part numbers. I need top, both sides & bottom.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (duandcc)*

I got a bottom shroud from Blau


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: what kind of rare audi itmes are there? (SLAB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLAB* »_i have a set of Kamei bumper skins for my 90

Electrodyne has some of the original Kamei front spoilers for the 5000 on sale for $35!! Maybe they have some others too.
http://www.electrodyne.cc/Merc...46560


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*How about this?*

Front Grill, kevlar bumper, kevlar hood. All Audisport parts








or these wheels








this Audisport shifter








this Audisport suspension








This Factory Audi fuel tank w/ Audisport kelvar trunk lid










_Modified by Fusilier at 11:47 PM 4-17-2004_


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: How about this? (Fusilier)*

^^^^Ive done wet myself














^^^^^^


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: How about this? (VR6GTI72)*

DARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
theres a set of those wheels for sale on http://www.force5auto.com


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: How about this? (glibobbo21)*

Yeah, but those are 15x8s not 15x9s. Still cool!


----------

